# How do I deal with TEQ?



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So, I am a GK player and have no idea how I deal with TEQs. So my question is this, how do you do this? Not just for GK players, as I get the impression that 2+ armour has gotten much worse in 6th ed...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You shoot it off the board.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Every army should have an option to deal with TEQ

Necrons have Warscythes, AP2 ranged weaponry and a few monsterous creatures

Tyranids have many Monsterous creatures.

Imperial guard have many variants of tanks and plasma weapons

Space Marines have plasma and power fists

etc.

And if all else fails, just fire at them in mass. They will fail their saves in time to dozens of shots.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

GK have Daemon Hammers for CC and can put out a ungodly amount of Dakka if they choose to. Of those options shooting them off the board is the better one.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

scscofield said:


> GK have Daemon Hammers for CC and can put out a ungodly amount of Dakka if they choose to. Of those options shooting them off the board is the better one.


He's right. You almost always want to shoot them because Termis love being in close combat.

Since you play Grey Knights, consider getting Coteaz and some Henchmen. They can really load up on Plasma or you can just get a crap ton of Storm bolters for fairly cheap.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Plasma weaponry, Daemonhammers, NDK and dreadnoughts all smash through terminators... load up and go smack them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Death Cult Assassins with Power Axes, Plasma Henchmen, Dreadknight, Daemonhammers, Rending from Psycannons, massed saves from Storm Bolters, if you're into kooky special characters then Zone of Banishment and Master Swordsman, etc.

If they're Assault Terminators, go for massed Storm Bolters or ally in a Librarian with Null Zone.

Generally anything with Rending, AP2, or really high rate of fire works (FRFSRF on blobs is what I plan to use).

Midnight


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe I'm missing something obvious, but "TEQ" means "Terminator Equivalent", right? Hence a 2+ armour save.

Now, again, unless something has changed drastically, Plasma is AP3. So why is Plasma going to help against TEQ? Surely you're actually wasting points you paid for AP3 when the Terminator 2+ will just shrug it off?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Plasma? AP2 mate. Has been for at least 3 editions now...


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Plasma? AP2 mate. Has been for at least 3 editions now...


So it is... I'm not quite sure what I was thinking. In fact I feel the need to lie down for a minute.

Carry on, good sirs. Plasma should work just fine.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i would suggest massed high AP shots, like bolters, las-guns etc. as they will be forced to take so many saves they are bound to fail. i have killed atleast 15 termis in about 10 games just using las-guns


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Plasma pistol, plasmagun, plasma cannon are all AP2... other fluff 'plasma' weapons (such as Tau Pulse Rifles) aren't, but I wasn't meaning them (especially not for GK).

The age old "throw enough shit" tactic works beautifully. I'm really enjoying doing it with my necron tesla destructors... the fact that they are AP- doesn't mean much when they'll easily do 5-6 wounds a shot.
GK can do this very well by just taking a cheap 10 man PAGK unit and then upping their storm bolters to S5. Nice combat unit pumping out 20 S5 shots a turn at anything up to 30" (but more importantly can _back-off_ 6" and still fire). Should kill 1-2 termies a turn so focus a few units or fire for multiple turns and those termies will be dead.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

khrone forever said:


> i would suggest massed high AP shots, like bolters, las-guns etc. as they will be forced to take so many saves they are bound to fail. i have killed atleast 15 termis in about 10 games just using las-guns


I did watch a game where a poor fellow failed three out of his five armour saves on his Terminators in Turn 1 from some shots made simply because the unit had nothing else to shoot at... although it's not something you can rely on.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Lord Commander Solus said:


> I did watch a game where a poor fellow failed three out of his five armour saves on his Terminators in Turn 1 from some shots made simply because the unit had nothing else to shoot at... although it's not something you can rely on.


Yeah, its almost a universal rule of wargames... play long enough and you will have seen someone roll 4-5 1s out of 5-6 dice rolls.

Best one I ever saw was monumentally unlucky and happend in a game of my necrons against a friends GKs about 6 months back. 4 shots took out 6 wounds with 2+ save, 2 with 3++ and 1 with 5++ : Inquisitor and 3 warriors in power armour, 2 crusaders and a jokero that upped all armour saves by +1
... tesla upped my 4 shots to 6 hits, all wounded.
... 1 save to each person
... all 6 saves came up as a 1
... S7 meant the inquisitor was instant killed.

Not sure anyone will have a better example of bad luck then that... but oddly it wasn't off-key... my friend had zero luck all night. We had been playtesting his no-grey knight GK army and I think I tabled him 3 times straight without losing more then a couple necron warriors in total...anything bad that could happen did. Worst luck I've ever seen


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> The age old "throw enough shit" tactic works beautifully. I'm really enjoying doing it with my necron tesla destructors... the fact that they are AP- doesn't mean much when they'll easily do 54-6 wounds a shot.


+1 on this.

I too had a bit of a hoodoo about TEQ and what I was going to be able to do but I've certainly found a crap ton of OK shots is actually a more reliable counter than 1 or 2 really good shots. The AP2 Lascannon isn't much good to you if you miss.

With psybolt making the storm bolters S5 and your S7 psycannons, a Purifier squad of 5 can put out a heap of shots and is going to rain a lot of saves on the termie squad. As they are usually only 5 you'll find you can whittle them away.

I am also working up a warband of plasma guns and crusaders as a bit of a termie hunter killer squad.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

High Strength, low AP blasts are best (most armies have at least ONE delivery system for such), because of a decent rate of fire, and a more secure accuracy. I foresee a rise in vindicators, medusae, Russ Demolishers and their nearest equivalents, because they smash through ALL TEQ types (incl the 2W ones: Pallies and Meganobz). And if they are stupid enough to DS in front of these guns, murder them for the privilege. Plus, all of the High S blasts are excellent at pounding tanks also.

Even the Manticore is horrible against TEQs because of its devastating potential rate of fire and wounds incurred


----------



## Larx (May 17, 2009)

In this edition shooting got better! TEQ are now better in cc, but less resilient to being shot. You can no longer do wargear allocation tricks to get rid of Ap 2 wounds. Simply every wound has to be saved by unit. With that in mind blast away every 6 wounds should average you a unsaved TEQ wound. 

5 man requires 25 - 30 wounds in average.

You can do this in melee too, but most TEQ will have an Ap 3+ cc weapon, but bolter-eq gun.

For example a 12 man firewarrior w/ markerlight support can net on average 2 TEQ unsaved wounds, per shooting phase.


----------

